# The Layered Necklaces Look



## Amethyst (Jan 5, 2006)

I love this look I keep seeing in magazines but I'd like to find an inexpensive way to duplicate it. I tried to do it with some real gold (white gold) necklaces that I have but it didn't work. They kept getting all knotted up and tangled and not in a pretty way.

I will try to find pictures to post. But has anyone seen this look and if you have suggestions of inexpensive versions, please post. Thank you.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 5, 2006)

Here's the general idea of what I'm talking about...


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 5, 2006)

Maybe you could try either looking for a necklace that comes like that, but sort of attached together, or possibly look for the same necklace (or different) in different lenghts ie; 16 inch, 18 inch, 20 inch. HTH!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 6, 2006)

I love this look too but can never figure out how to assemble them properly :/


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jan 6, 2006)

this look is so bohomian and lovely. the best way is to buy a necklace that is attached and already layered like LipglossQueen said.

I was looking through the Avon February catalog and came across pictures of pretty necklaces. here's a link: http://shop.avon.com/avonshop/default.asp?department=shop

**if you still want to try and layer necklaces yourself

a tip is to not to try and match the lenghts, and you don't have to perfectly match the type of necklaces either.

choose 2 colors. buy a few different necklaces that coordinate with the two colors. for example:





--necklace found @ http://target.com (check it out, they have great necklaces for decent prices)

you see how put together that looks when you layer necklaces similar to the same colors. (brown and white shown in the pic)

also note that the necklace was layered by shortest size to longest size.

in my opinion this looks lovely.^^

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/ref=br_1_13/602-4140627-4571068?%5Fencoding=UTF8&amp;frombrowse=1&amp;asin=B000BDE WQO

another example:

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a240/Sivchristen/layerednecklaceavon001.jpg

hope that helps:icon_chee


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 6, 2006)

I like these suggestions.:clap I will check out the links. I like the bohemian look and that's exactly what I'm trying to achieve...thanks ladies - keep posting more!:icon_chee


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 6, 2006)

Oooh! Ok, I found one on Avon.com that I liked...now *I need to find another* *one in a longer length*.

Here's the one on Avon - looks pretty, no?


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 6, 2006)

I love, love, love this one, but I can't find it - it used to be sold on Shop Intuition. I wonder how much it is.....


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jan 6, 2006)

those two necklaces are pretty. that gold layered one...I like how it just accentuates her lovely skin color. =)


----------



## tiff (Jan 6, 2006)

Pilgrim jewellery is big in the UK, they have some on Ebay


----------



## Salope (Jan 6, 2006)

I love all things layered...necklaces, hair, tops, etc.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 6, 2006)

I really love that Avon one, you're so right bebexkhmergrl it compliments her skin tone so well.


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 8, 2006)

im the queen of layered necklaces! lol. ill post a pic later tonight when im home.whats important is to have them all at different lengths so they kinda go from short to long, because if u have many that are the same length, or too little difference it wont look good and they will get tangled up.

what i do is i mostly buy vintage necklaces or cheapy basic ones from places like claires and just layer them. i have some real silver in there too but i love the vintage.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 9, 2006)

I would love to see some of your necklace looks cottoncandy:clap


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 9, 2006)

here are some looks amethyst  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i like mixing faux gold and silver (silver is pretty cheap) but i did one look with just silver too. what i think can help is to find a theme, such as pearls and gold (faux obviously), or silver. then it helps keeping it together and even if the necklaces are different, they still match. its also good to buy really long ones, which you can put around your neck twice and get the same effect as if youre wearing two necklaces. the only bad thing with this is that it moves out of place and u will have to adjust it during the day to keep it from choking you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 9, 2006)

I really like those looks! I especially like the one with the green pendant (looks like a jade pendant).

Ok, so now I just have to find an inexpensive accessories store and play around with this. Thanks!:icon_bigg


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 9, 2006)

np  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> glad i could help. the pendant is actually green aventurine and its my healing and protection stone. its shaped like a seashell too which i really liked.


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 9, 2006)

I really like both especially the green one!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Found one on Overstock.com, heres's the link

http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?page=proframe&amp;prod_id=1147303


----------



## charish (Jan 10, 2006)

those are all really pretty



> tho


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Feb 19, 2006)

i really like the layered look...


----------



## Leony (Feb 20, 2006)

I love the layered look!

I'm loving CC layered necklaces look:icon_love


----------



## savvygurl (Feb 20, 2006)

you can find cheap necklaces at Forever 21 to play around with and layer =)


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 20, 2006)

is this what you mean, amethyst? if so, i could tell you how because i always wear these.







 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i love the layered look. i need to find me some of that.


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Feb 20, 2006)

OMG that is sooo hilarious


----------



## savvygurl (Feb 20, 2006)

Lol


----------



## sweet_insanity (Feb 22, 2006)

I love how layered necklaces spruce up my outfits :icon_love


----------



## xsteph (Feb 25, 2006)

yeayea!! i dress pretty plainlyyy, but layered necklaces get ALL the attention and it just balances the plain and the flashy XD.

but i don't like it near your neck, more like long and loosey goosey! &lt;3


----------

